# New router is constantly transmitting data...even when it shouldn't



## acperience7 (Jul 21, 2008)

The wireless router we just got (D-link DIR-615) is constantly sending wireless data, but I only say that because the data transmission LED is constantly blinking and it only blinks during data transmission. The only thing about that is that is the only light that shows activity when all the PC's are down. Yesterday the routers wireless data LED started flashing at timed intervals of about once every 1.5 seconds [it speeds up on occasion for a about 10 seconds then slows again]. Whenever the wireless data LED shows activity so does the LAN LED that connects my PC to the router(my PC is not wireless, but my sisters laptop is). Is this normal, because I have been kind of freaking out over it. I have been using a packet sniffer and have noticed a connection from " Internet Assigned Numbers Authority". I have always kept a close eye on the IP's that commonly connect to my PC and that company is a new one. I also have new connections from " Inktomi Corporation " and Google and Yahoo(I never use Yahoo). Am I being paranoid about all of this, or is my connection being exploited? This is my first experience with wireless internet and my first router.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jul 21, 2008)

Are you sure that ONLY your sister is using the Wireless Internet?? It may be one of your neighbours that is using your internet.

My Speedtouch 516v6 does the same, but it is wired. It is a bit weird that you aren't using the Internet and the WLAN LED is blinking.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 21, 2008)

Check what addresses are being handed out by your router. Also, you should always use some sort of protection, though given the tools they can all be broken. It could be enough of a deterrent just to enable a MAC filter. It is very easy to do.


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dark_Webster said:


> Are you sure that ONLY your sister is using the Wireless Internet?? It may be one of your neighbours that is using your internet.
> 
> My Speedtouch 516v6 does the same, but it is wired. It is a bit weird that you aren't using the Internet and the WLAN LED is blinking.


I used the wpa2 encryption option with a randomly generated key and MAC address filtering. No new addresses have asked for network access either. Th only things on this router are my [wired] PC, my sisters laptop, and my PS3. All of them have been given access.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Jul 21, 2008)

If at least you could give a fixed IP to everything that you use at home with Internet capabilities and then lock the remaining IP's, you wouldn't have to worry (If all devices were connected at the same time). And that blinking light can be a bug, it thinks that is transmitting, even if it's not.

Let's put this in another way:

If you could limit the number of wireless devices that connect to your router, it would be a start, because if your sister's laptop and your PS3 are connected wirelessly, you would limit the wireless connections to 2.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 21, 2008)

If you look at your IP address tables it should tell you the pc name and ip assigned to everything connected or that has connected. If there is nothing suspicious there I'm not sure there is any reason for concern. I'm not familiar with that particular router, but there may be no need for concern.


----------



## acperience7 (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys. I looked at the MAC filter and there 2 extra MAC addresses. Cleared them both and now the wireless LED is idle and.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 21, 2008)

acperience7 said:


> Thanks for the help guys. I looked at the MAC filter and there 2 extra MAC addresses. Cleared them both and now the wireless LED is idle and.



It's also handy to disable SSID broadcast. Change it after you disabled the broadcast, as all previous clients will remember the SSID.


----------

